# Kindliche Irrtümer



## DER SCHWERE (27 März 2012)

*Als Kind schnappt man ja vieles auf. Oder man reimt sich Sachen selber zusammen. Oder man kriegt Dinge kindgerecht vereinfacht erklärt und speichert sie falsch ab.
Ein Verhörer, den ich aber recht schnell aufklären konnte, waren zum Beispiel meine Blauklötze. Ich war schon recht verwundert, warum die roten und grünen auch so heißen.
Länger gut hatte ich von der Geschichte um die starken Kämpfer, die logischerweise “Die drei Muskeltiere” hießen.
Wie viele Kinder unterlag auch ich dem Irrglauben, dass Donner entsteht, wenn Regenwolken zusammenstoßen.
Außerdem dachte ich gaaanz lange, dass Hummeln die dicken Männer der Bienen sind.
Meine Oma hat mich mit der Weisheit verwirrt, dass wenn man schielt, wenn eine Uhr schlägt, die Augen für immer so stehen bleiben. Ich bin sicherheitshalber noch immer vorsichtig. 

Bin gespannt auf Eure Geschichten!*​


----------



## tommie3 (29 März 2012)

Von Maggi pur bekommt man die Schwindsucht sagte Oma immer wenn wir mal wieder das Zeug Löffelweise "genossen" haben.


----------



## LuigiHallodri (10 Apr. 2012)

*Nur mal drei, die mir so in den Sinn kommen:*

Ich dachte Cowboys heißen so, weil sie immer Kaugummis kauen.

Ein Blindenhund ist das Gegenteil von einem Seehund.

Ich dachte auch, es gibt nur Hampelmänner, keine Hampelfrauen. Denn die haben ja nix, woran man ziehen kann... (und dabei auch noch zappeln)

*Hat sich mittlerweile aber alles aufgeklärt!*


----------

